# Mako's new skiff...



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Went to BPS and started to talk to my buddy who is the lead tech and he told me that Mako has a new 2012 skiff out, and walked me over to one.Comes with a Aluminum trailer, fake Yeti,and a 40 mercury.Only 13 k i thought that was rather cheap for a new skiff.It has a 72" beam! The cool thing was it was like a tri hull with one more v coming out pretty cool! check out the pics and description here....
http://www.mako-boats.com/boat/?boat=3482
ps. comes in a 17 footer too.... tell me what yall think.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a Carolina- kinda......that needs music...lol

Looks like a nice wet ruff riding pounder to me...but the price ain't bad

You still looking at that used BC


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

LOL ya it looks like a Carolina SKiff but its not a flatbottom it has like 4 vee's under there and i dont think it would be rough.Just my$0.2.and the price is great but i would but a bigger hp on it.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

4vees.....is that a ccccatamaran


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

bass tracker.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> 4vees.....is that a ccccatamaran


 LOL!!!!! I LOve it!
And smoothmove what are you talking about?


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

17' looks ok to me.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jeffm66 said:


> 17' looks ok to me.


X2 ! but i would get an upgraded hp motor just me....


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

What is the max hp on that boat


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

heres the link to the video of it watch the whole thing you will be shocked!
http://www.mako-boats.com/video/2012-MAKO-Skiffs.cfm
And which length are you wondering about the max hp on bolt?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

The 17, is that the one you are looking at?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Anyone watch the video? What do you think?
the 16 is the link i posted .The 17 foot has a max hp of 60hp.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I watched it. Looks ok I guess........just something about that style of boat that I can't get into....not sexy or something ...geez now I am a boat snob!


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Video looks good. i would imagine competitor is Carolina or Sundance.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> I watched it. Looks ok I guess........just something about that style of boat that I can't get into....not sexy or something ...geez now I am a boat snob!


 LOL no it dosent have an etech,thats why its not sexy !!!


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know anything about this boat but I have to ask. What is the purpose of a Skiff? I thought people bought Skiffs to run super skinny and get into places the rest of us can't get to. This boat, in the 16', has a 8" draft and weighs 1600lbs rigged. No Jackplate or tunnel? 

What would you use it for? 

Blackmagic, I saw on another post where you were telling someone to buy it over a Trans Baby Cat. Really?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

The 16 looks cramped, but the 17 does not... what a difference a foot makes.

$15k for the 17' with 60hp 4-s sounds nice. But this is Bass Pro, so that will not include trailer, battery, prop, etc. 

Also, if you look at the Pic Page for the 17' tiller, there is a pic of the bottom of the hull.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

TBird1610 said:


> I don't know anything about this boat but I have to ask. What is the purpose of a Skiff? I thought people bought Skiffs to run super skinny and get into places the rest of us can't get to. This boat, in the 16', has a 8" draft and weighs 1600lbs rigged. No Jackplate or tunnel?
> 
> What would you use it for?
> 
> Blackmagic, I saw on another post where you were telling someone to buy it over a Trans Baby Cat. Really?


I wasnt reccomending it over the Baby Cat i was just saying Makos new skiff, so maybe he could look at saving 10-15k.......


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> The 16 looks cramped, but the 17 does not... what a difference a foot makes.
> 
> $15k for the 17' with 60hp 4-s sounds nice. But this is Bass Pro, so that will not include trailer, battery, prop, etc.
> 
> Also, if you look at the Pic Page for the 17' tiller, there is a pic of the bottom of the hull.


comes with Aluminum trailer, prop, and a fake Yeti .


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

TBird1610 said:


> Blackmagic, I saw on another post where you were telling someone to buy it over a Trans Baby Cat. Really?


I have not seen any good pics of the back 1/2 of the hull, but if it is a cat hull, I could see a market for it with the baby cat. I would like something like the baby cat, but I want a boat with sides on it.

If the Mako can do 95% of what the Baby Cat can, it will have a market.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I paid under 15K for my Shoalwater 14.5 Cat and I would be willing to bet it will run circles around that boat on ALL conditions.

Why don't you buy one and we will see....


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> I have not seen any good pics of the back 1/2 of the hull, but if it is a cat hull, I could see a market for it with the baby cat. I would like something like the baby cat, but I want a boat with sides on it.
> 
> If the Mako can do 95% of what the Baby Cat can, it will have a market.


 If you live near one of the Bass Pro Shops go and take a look it is like a modified cat and it has sides and is much cheaper then a Baby Cat or Shoawater 14.5 or 16 cat.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> If you live near one of the Bass Pro Shops go and take a look it is like a modified cat and it has sides and is much cheaper then a Baby Cat or Shoawater 14.5 or 16 cat.


Plus it is make by Tracker BPS, so you know the quality will be... Uhhh.. Errr.... uhhhh....

Nevermind...

:slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Plus it is make by Tracker BPS, so you know the quality will be... Uhhh.. Errr.... uhhhh....
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> :slimer:


right on. That's the first reason not to buy one. :spineyes:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Down it all you want .......


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> I have not seen any good pics of the back 1/2 of the hull, but if it is a cat hull, I could see a market for it with the baby cat. I would like something like the baby cat, but I want a boat with sides on it.
> 
> If the Mako can do 95% of what the Baby Cat can, it will have a market.


IF YOU WANT A BOAT TO DO 95% OF WHAT A NEW BABY CAT CAN DO.......BUY A *USED* BABY CAT.....
nothing like a biased opinion here !!!!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

A little of subject but browsing Mako's website and looking at the 2012 models it looks like they killed everything except the 18 LTS and down? Weird move in my opinion.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> Down it all you want .......


I hate being a Mako Downer. I love many of the classic hulls. The old Mako 17/19 CC's still are some of the best "do it all" hulls ever bult (IMHO)

However, Tracker has done their best to destroy the quality image of the brand. Same as they did with SeaCraft and Kenner...


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Why compare this MAKO Skiff to a Baby Cat?*

Apples & oranges.

Transport Baby Cat and a MAKO Skiff .... apple vs orange.

I prefer the Baby Cat (but I am biased ... I own one).

The new MAKO Skiff is a different model all together compared to the Baby Cat .... Period.

The MAKO Skiff costs less, but it is less boat, than a BC!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> If you live near one of the Bass Pro Shops go and take a look it is like a modified cat and it has sides and is _*much cheaper then a Baby Cat or Shoawater 14.5 or 16 cat*_.


yo black ....it may be cheaper in the begining but is it rigged the way you need and want.....how about the trailer its on ...aluminum...or galv...or maybe just painted. is there a spare tire does it come with or without a jackplate. i think you said it had a 40hp most all BC run 90HP is 40hp enough for you lots of things to take into your thinking here....but in the end if you like it and it works for you and your buget go for it. if what "bottom finder" says about the new 2012 lineup there is a reason that the shorter boats are dropped you need to find out why! just saying here


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

850lbs is pretty heavy for a 16' flats skiff. My 18' Shoalwater skiff only weighs 810lbs and has a much wider beam.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> heres the link to the video of it watch the whole thing you will be shocked!
> http://www.mako-boats.com/video/2012-MAKO-Skiffs.cfm





blackmagic said:


> Anyone watch the video? What do you think?


I was shocked. I think those guys were big acehoes for taking up that boat ramp all that time to check out their stuff.. they need to park on the side, prepare, then go into the boat ramp.. That is boating 101 rules, idiots.


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> The 16 looks cramped, but the 17 does not... what a difference a foot makes.
> 
> $15k for the 17' with 60hp 4-s sounds nice. But this is Bass Pro, so that will not include trailer, battery, prop, etc.
> 
> Also, if you look at the Pic Page for the 17' tiller, there is a pic of the bottom of the hull.


Jerry, $14,580 (includes Prep and Freight) on a 17' with a 30HP. Guessing a 60HP will get you somewhere between $19-20K


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Bottom Finder said:


> A little of subject but browsing Mako's website and looking at the 2012 models it looks like they killed everything except the 18 LTS and down? Weird move in my opinion.





boltmaster said:


> if what "bottom finder" says about the new 2012 lineup there is a reason that the shorter boats are dropped you need to find out why! just saying here


Sales Dude at a boat show told me Tracker was moving towards having all the inshore hulls under the Kenner brand, and the offshore hulls under Mako. All the inshore Mako's were re-badged Kenners, so easy change for them.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TBird1610 said:


> Jerry, $14,580 (includes Prep and Freight) on a 17' with a 30HP. Guessing a 60HP will get you somewhere between $19-20K


$15,980 for a 17' with a 60. prep & freight included.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Sales Dude at a boat show told me Tracker was moving towards having all the inshore hulls under the Kenner brand, and the offshore hulls under Mako. All the inshore Mako's were re-badged Kenners, so easy change for them.


When were you told that? Production was halted on Kenner from what I was told in a consolidation effort


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

quote" I would like something like the baby cat, but I want a boat with sides on it."

I've always been intersted in one of these...

www.txeastbayboats.com


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Dgeddings said:


> When were you told that? Production was halted on Kenner from what I was told in a consolidation effort


This was at a boat show a few years ago. At that time, both Kenner and Mako had a large lineup of inshore hulls, lined and Rolled gunnel, with the same hull being sold 4 times between both brands. The RG Mako/Kenner were the exact same boat, the liner boats had minor differences...

In the year or two after I talked to that guy, I saw the Mako inshore line get pared down, I assumed the boat were going to the Kenner brand. After posting my quote above, I went to the Kenner website; looks like Kenner only lists the same 3-4 inshore hulls Mako has, minus these new skiffs. hwell:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

*Pics!*

I stopped into BPS last night on my way home, and snapped a few pics of the hull bottom with my phone...

My .02 - the video called it an inverted Vee. This didn't seem much like an inverted V to me... looked more like an attempt at a cat hull, but they forgot to take out the center V. The result is a tri-cat kind of hull, but the tunnels between the hulls is only about 2" or 3" wide, and about 6" deep. The bottom of the V in the center hull is maybe an inch or two higher than the bottom of the V's of the outer hulls. Also, on the inside of the outer hulls, there is a large keel/strake, about an inch wide, and 2"-3" deep. This (turning strake?) stops about 2'-3' infront of the transom. Last - there is no prop tunnel, I don't see this hull running any shallower than a flatbottom.

Pics-
Front to back, the center hull:









Front to back, the side hull:









Transom:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> yo black ....it may be cheaper in the begining but is it rigged the way you need and want.....how about the trailer its on ...aluminum...or galv...or maybe just painted. is there a spare tire does it come with or without a jackplate. i think you said it had a 40hp most all BC run 90HP is 40hp enough for you lots of things to take into your thinking here....but in the end if you like it and it works for you and your buget go for it. if what "bottom finder" says about the new 2012 lineup there is a reason that the shorter boats are dropped you need to find out why! just saying here


It comes with an Aluminum trailer, prop,and cooler.....
what do yall think about the pics?


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure what the 2 little tunnels are supposed to do. I would take one out on a 15mph+ windy day and see how it did before I bought one.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jeffm66 said:


> Not sure what the 2 little tunnels are supposed to do. I would take one out on a 15mph+ windy day and see how it did before I bought one.


 x2.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> heres the link to the video of it watch the whole thing you will be shocked!
> http://www.mako-boats.com/video/2012-MAKO-Skiffs.cfm
> And which length are you wondering about the max hp on bolt?


I'm shocked that I watched it period, the guy is a huckster. You could totally see he was lip syncing.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

parts henry said:


> I'm shocked that I watched it period, the guy is a huckster. You could totally see he was lip syncing.


 If all your gonna do is talk negative about this boat the please do not post on this thread anymore.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> If all your gonna do is talk negative about this boat the please do not post on this thread anymore.


It was corny and proved nothing. Anyone who thinks that video proves the hull design is optimal should have their head examined. Water test it yourself under the worst conditions and then again under ideal conditions. The only way to know what a boat can do.

This guy was lip syncing like Madonna, lmao! Tournament loads.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

parts henry said:


> It was corny and proved nothing. Anyone who thinks that video proves the hull design is optimal should have their head examined. Water test it yourself under the worst conditions and then again under ideal conditions. The only way to know what a boat can do.
> 
> This guy was lip syncing like Madonna, lmao! Tournament loads.


 Ok the video was dumb because you never know unless you are riding in the boat.But still please do not continue to down the boat........What kind of boat do you have.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

LightsOut said:


> quote" I would like something like the baby cat, but I want a boat with sides on it."
> 
> I've always been intersted in one of these...
> 
> www.txeastbayboats.com


I like that lean post ,see picture above,that doubles as a dinner table, always been interested in one of those. Who built it? Wonder if they can put bunk beds above it?


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> Ok the video was dumb because you never know unless you are riding in the boat.But still please do not continue to down the boat........What kind of boat do you have.


A really nice one......which makes it even funnier. lmao!


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> If all your gonna do is talk negative about this boat the please do not post on this thread anymore.


also, never said a word about that carolina stiff knock-off...just the video and the lip syncer


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Less HP is what makes the price attractive. After a few times of being stuck way back in the marsh you will realize the extra money you would have spent on the BC would be well worth it.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

parts henry said:


> A really nice one......which makes it even funnier. lmao!


 I bet its really nice......:headknock when you wont even tell anyone what it is.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> It comes with an Aluminum trailer, prop,and cooler.....
> what do yall think about the pics?


What do I think?

It is a very complex hull, and I bet they use a carp-load of glass and resin to build it, = heavy hull. Yes, it costs less than the Whaler in the video, or a baby cat, and it should. The BW is a top-shelf builder and the baby cat is a low volume semi-custom hull. The Mako skiff is budget price-point mass produced skiff. However, if you are really worried about price, an aluminum semi-V will cost a lot less than even the Mako skiff.

On the water, I don't see much of an advantage over an aluminum semi-v (that will cost $4k less), other than the aluminum boat will draft 2" less because it weighs 400-500lbs less. That extra weight may make it a bit smoother in a 1' bay chop, but I doubt the hull shape is doing much to make the ride smoother.

I will give Tracker/Mako credit for sticking their necks out with an un-conventional design. The inverted V hull is (IMHO) a great idea that never really caught on (other than the classic BW 13). I am not sure that this will be the next "great mako", but with a few tweaks, (reducing the height of the center hull by 2-3", getting rid of the strakes and lose about 200lbs) it could be a legit competitor to the Baby cat and other small cat hulls.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> What do I think?
> 
> It is a very complex hull, and I bet they use a carp-load of glass and resin to build it, = heavy hull. Yes, it costs less than the Whaler in the video, or a baby cat, and it should. The BW is a top-shelf builder and the baby cat is a low volume semi-custom hull. The Mako skiff is budget price-point mass produced skiff. However, if you are really worried about price, an aluminum semi-V will cost a lot less than even the Mako skiff.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you Mako is not the best made boat out there . I was not posting this because i am interested in it i was just letting people know.I hve a boat and would not lower my standards to this but still.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I am not to sure about a aluminum costing a lot less.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

From the Mako website - 16 skiff w/40hp 4s - $12999
From the Tracker Website - GRIZZLY 1648 SC w/ 40hp 4s- $10,195

the 1648SC is a 16', semi-v, welded hull, side console, with factory floor, front casting deck, and built in cooler. Listed weight 550lbs

the Mako skiff is 16' "invert-v" Center console, factory floor, front casting deck bail well/storage infront of console, cooler seat, and a bunch of built in rod holders.


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

jeffm66 said:


> Not sure what the 2 little tunnels are supposed to do. I would take one out on a 15mph+ windy day and see how it did before I bought one.


I'm guessing the two little tunnels are to trap air and get the boat on top of the water. Matko employs an air pocket in their 18' that looks like a traditional tunnel but is engineered to trap air for lift.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> I agree with you Mako is not the best made boat out there . I was not posting this because i am interested in it i was just letting people know.I hve a boat and would not lower my standards to this but still.


Thanks for the PSA. Crazy talk, lmao!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Good aluminum boats cost just as much if not more than a lot of glass boats out there, hell I'm thinkin about buying one of these for a river boat, I cant get an aluminum for this kind of cash and honestly the only time I run the big motor is when I'm getting on and off the trailer, other than that my striper holes are all close enough to the ramps that I just use the trolling motor and need a fairly shallow draft


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

*mako 2012 16' skiff*

I went to Bass pro yo check out the 16 ft. i was in here looking for shallow boat less than 10k. Most of tge boat here has oder 2stroke enines which scares me. i may have to buy the skiff. I am no sure if 8 " draft can handle chocolate bay or the freeport bay area during lo tide. I dont see any special sale yet fot he mako.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

hmmm sold my sea hunt triton rigged to handle 10" drift for an 8" draft. I have been shopping around for used BC but for the ptice ! I may buy the new 16 mako. It is all about the $$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I like my old 50hp merc 2stroke, not sure I would trade it for a 4stroke.


----------



## allend23 (Aug 26, 2009)

16K for a new boat, motor, and aluminum trailer seems like one heck of a deal to me. Does anyone on here own this rig?


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm considering one.

Currently there is a $500 gift card, and an additional 2 year warranty on the motor to sweeten the deal.

I dislike no backrest/leaning post for the captain.

Only comes with a single battery, and a single 6 gallon fuel tank.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

A extra 6 gallon tank and battery wouldn't cost much and 6 gallons should go a long way on that boat.


----------



## allend23 (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah the batteries and fuel tank would be a minor expense. I really would like to talk to someone who has some time on the water with it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The Airslot hull design has been done before. First in the Thunderbird and then in the Shoalwater latitude model. This looks very similar with the center v being shallower and geared towards flat water.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*Mako....good for price*

I don't have this particular model, but I did buy one if the last 181 models two years ago. It is a great boat, especially since for me it was my first bay boat. The price is great and the quality matches the price. I don't see this model being any different. In fact, after seeing it at the BPS in Harlingen I have mentioned it to my buddies who were looking for a low cost boat. Get the jack plate on it though.

Finally got one on my 181 and tell you, the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone have real use performance spec's for these boats? ie...draft loaded with motor up, how shallow will it run and how shallow can it get up?


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I've talked to a few people that have them now, the draft still isn't great but apparently the 17' with a 60hp and a jack plate with 3 adults and gear will go around 40mph and if you stain in a foot or more of water it's pretty safe, he had already knocked about 3" off his skeg though


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Dgeddings said:


> I've talked to a few people that have them now, the draft still isn't great but apparently the 17' with a 60hp and a jack plate with 3 adults and gear will go around 40mph and if you stain in a foot or more of water it's pretty safe, he had already knocked about 3" off his skeg though


 That's user error though.:headknock


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

Their is a reason these new BP Mako's do not cost anything....They don't have much integrity in their build anymore...I heard they don't last too long...kinda like a off-brand Chinese generator....looks good, pretty paint job, pretty switches....nothing but cheap pot metal inside.


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

I submitted the paperwork Saturday  Hope to pick it up this week as I did it a bit late in the day.
I know its small for a lot of you, but I wanted something that would fit in the garage.

Now to wait for the $500 gift card and go GPS shopping...and then figure out what to rig it up with. It won't be alot but there are a few things I'd like to add,

Its a no frills entry level boat, which is what I was looking for. I did look at a couple of used boats but I fell for the 5 year motor warranty.


----------



## terryguidry (Jun 6, 2011)

but the [email protected]@@@ing thing if thats what you want to spend, these guys on this board are working stiffs like all of us, most are not pro fishermen, they just have good jobs, buy the cheaper boat and go fishing and have fun, there are many, many people that cannot even buy a boat but still have a burning desire to fish, just imagine how that woulb be.........


----------

